# the use of regumate in mares



## scazza (23 May 2011)

Hi,has anyone had any experience of using regumate,i have a very grumpy mare,does it work?is it easy to administer?did you see a definate change?....many thanks


----------



## chessy (23 May 2011)

I haven't used it but my mare's previous owner did, said it worked like a dream. I'd like to use it but have heard it's expensive.


----------



## ajn1610 (23 May 2011)

I  use it because my mare is insane and borderline unrideable during her season with out it! You are supposed to wear gloves and keep away from it if you are pregnant or breast feeding or have a history of certain hormone disorders and cancers. It's VERY expensive. It's easy enough to administer, you measure the dose into a syringe and bung it in the feed. But it can take a bit of time with a calendar to get your head round the cycle.


----------



## scazza (23 May 2011)

ajn1610 said:



			I  use it because my mare is insane and borderline unrideable during her season with out it! You are supposed to wear gloves and keep away from it if you are pregnant or breast feeding or have a history of certain hormone disorders and cancers. It's VERY expensive. It's easy enough to administer, you measure the dose into a syringe and bung it in the feed. But it can take a bit of time with a calendar to get your head round the cycle.
		
Click to expand...

Hi do you not use it all the time then? just when her cycles start? i thought you had to use it everyday!!


----------



## ajn1610 (23 May 2011)

It's a bit complicated they take it for a while then have a break during which they will be in heat at a predictable time so you can avoid comps etc on those days. Some people do use it constantly but obviously that ups the cost considerably. The site explains it better than I can http://www.regu-mate.com/


----------



## scazza (23 May 2011)

ajn1610 said:



			It's a bit complicated they take it for a while then have a break during which they will be in heat at a predictable time so you can avoid comps etc on those days. Some people do use it constantly but obviously that ups the cost considerably. The site explains it better than I can http://www.regu-mate.com/

Click to expand...

ok aj thanks will have a read


----------



## Andalusianlover (24 May 2011)

My friend uses it on her daughters mare.  She's been on it a couple of months now and will stay on it untill late autumn.  It does make a difference but it is hellish expensive!


----------



## ironhorse (24 May 2011)

Was told by our vet to use it all the time during the competition season and it did work very well (but was expensive - £140 plus for a bottle that lasted 2 months, ie we needed three for a full comp year)
It is a pain to use and does make YMs a bit nervous if they have any affiliated horses in the yard! 
If regumate works, might be worth trying a marble, although our mare actually needed both at the end of last summer  as being close to breeding mares drove her to distraction!
But I had forgotten how much difference it does make - she is being put in foal this year, so no regumate and no marble from the end of Feb - she was horrid!


----------



## Switchthehorse (24 May 2011)

TOP TIP  you can get regumate porcine which is essentially the same thing but designed for pigs - heaps cheaper - like £60 a bottle and works just as well.  I use regumate (porcine) with my mare basically from the first sign of first season - was Feb this year - until Sept/October.  She is a different horse on it - tried all the herbal moody mare oestress type stuff and none of them helped but with regumate she is biddable, calm and just lovely (as opposed to neurotic, mental and dangerous )

Def ask your vet about regumate porcine - saves pots of ££££!!!


----------



## HashRouge (24 May 2011)

My mare was on Regumate for a month because she turned into a bit of a savage! She became highly dominant and very aggressive with other horses, which is completely out of character for her, and had actually stopped coming into season altogether. The vet scanned her and said that her ovaries had stopped cycling, so he prescribed a one month course of Regumate. I hated using it as I was always so nervous about getting it on my skin, but it really made a difference to my mare. She's been fine since then


----------



## Thistle (24 May 2011)

I think the porcine one works out about 60p a day, so about the same as a good herbal remedy.

Marbles only have a 50% sucess rate, they can become stuck to the uterus and cause problems and are hell to remove.

Regumate is fine for horses competeing aff as long as they are mares. It is banned in male horses.


----------



## Hutchlou (25 May 2011)

Any idea if it can be covered by your insurance? I think that it will be the next step for us.


----------



## cellie (25 May 2011)

Hi I tried regumate and it really helped so went for marble which is more cost effective.Tricks body into thinking its pregnant and  mare stops  producing hellish hormonespm  if you want any more details re marble mine has had it in for  over year


----------



## opinionuk (10 March 2013)

Hutchlou said:



			Any idea if it can be covered by your insurance? I think that it will be the next step for us.
		
Click to expand...

I have my Mare on regumate because shes a nightmare when she is in season and mine is covered on my insurance for 52 weeks, it really works so have just started using it again. my insurance company is NFU


----------



## Billabongchick (10 March 2013)

Don't have problems with this but am intrigued... Marble? Please explain someone!


----------

